

AppGyver Launches Supersonic, a New Framework for Hybrid Apps - knes
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/03/appgyver-launches-supersonic-a-new-framework-for-hybrid-apps/?ncid=rss

======
anoncoder
Why should we applaud an obvious ionic ripoff? Add a few bells and whistles
and try to claim credit for the great performance of ionic? Hide it all in the
cloud? Big deal.

------
kristajessica
Really compelling demo video - powerful tool for making your app idea happen
fast.

------
ajcarpy2005
How would this compare to using Xamarin with the .NET framework?

------
TomiHiltunen
Life has never been easier.

